# What is the normal temperature for Surface Pro 3 i5?



## atash1317 (Feb 23, 2016)

Back of my surface Pro 3 i5 gets so hot after a couple of minuets. I downloaded the RealTemp to check the temperature of its CPUs. Even CPUs are about 50 back of my surface gets hot and its fan starts to work.
What can possibly cause that heat?
What can I do?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Are you sitting it on your lap.


----------

